# Building services engineer - Job prospects



## JC20 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi everybody,

My partner has been offered a great work opportunity which will involve relocating to the Netherlands. 

I'm a building services engineer (specialised in mechanical design) and I was wondering whether I'll be able to find a suitable position considering I can't speak Dutch at the moment.

Could anybody provide some insight on this?

Thank you


----------

